# About the contest............



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Just another reminder to which one of the lucky members wins the lizard, PLEASE make sure you have EVERYTHING your new herp needs before he gets home! Have fun!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

yes guys, And Good luck to all!









damn is easy and i cant...


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I have a 6 footer ready for some beardies, but you can't ship to the UK, i don't think anyway.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> I have a 6 footer ready for some beardies, but you can't ship to the UK, i don't think anyway.










u will get $50 instead
and that wouldent be cool for people who would get the beardie


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I haven't won anyway don't worry, i didn't even understand half of each question. If i do win though, can i donate it to someone?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 6 footer ready for some beardies, but you can't ship to the UK, i don't think anyway.
> ...


 if I win (very, very unlikely) i would spend the money on a nice, female leopard gecko, so i would basically still be winnig a reptile just not a beardie


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

I hope I win, lol.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

yes hopefully the person who wins it can take care of this lizzard properly.

good luck to all who entered


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thats why im glad i check into it cause i cant







those look pretty cool to


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

i got an empy 55 and 75g sittin around doin nothing cause i cant afford good animals for it, hopefully i dint screw up any of the questions lol, gl to all that enterd!


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

i have a 55 waiting


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very cool contest CK.


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

When do we see who won?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

blackpirhana said:


> When do we see who won?


 so you didnt even know that you won?









look here http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...pic=51216&st=60


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

woohooo!!!


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

Just kidding! I am soooo excided!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Congrats you guys, don't forget to post pics when your new lizards get settled in!


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks. I haven't got a pkm form CrocKepper yet, and has been more than a day since I pm'd him? Anyone know what's up?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

blackpirhana said:


> Thanks. I haven't got a pkm form CrocKepper yet, and has been more than a day since I pm'd him? Anyone know what's up?


 he's a busy man give him a couple of days


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> Thanks. I haven't got a pkm form CrocKepper yet, and has been more than a day since I pm'd him? Anyone know what's up?


yea im getting pretty anxious myself.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

LOL
You guys kill me...look how long it took you to notice you won...

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

I have been out of town..actually dealing with Charlie issues in Florida...and again I remind EVERYONE how VERY VERY VERY important responsible animal keeping is..the devastation for these people is unfathomable, many STILL with no power, sadly many not insured. CAptives kept in areas prone to possible natural disasters should have special consideration, many captives were released during this storm, and when ou are in a state that has TONS of keepers of exotics...well the outcme is always poor for native wildlife....OK sorry to bring anybody down...

Congrats Rpb75 and Black pirahna...


----------

